# Laying angels please help (cant post in hatchery)



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

My angels are laying again! I really want angel fry but usually over night the eggs disappear..i just blamed the other fish and the mum being insecure! I have cut and weighted a leaf with eggs on in a breeding box last time they laid but again over night they vanished!!! Is there anyway i can save this batch or could it be my male is infertilie that the eggs just disappear...or is it something else?

I know that i have a male and a female.. they are not both females going through the motions.

Please please if you have any info help me.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You could take whatever they spawned on and put it in another tank.


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

will that not be the same as putting it in a breeder tank where nothing can get it?? it disapears.. will it not do they same if i put it in another tank?


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

It has been awhile since I had angels but I do remember that the eggs will turn white if not fertalized. It sounds as if somehing is eating them. They don't just vanish into thin water. Typically Angels are very good parents to their young. They gaurd them feverishly. I am sure that some one else may have some more insight into this matter.


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

i know it is very confusing!!! unfortunatly she has eaten them this time  my tank is too active for her at the moment. But i know 100% when i placed them in the breeding box last time no other fish or anything else got in as i put the grid over the top to ensure, if something did jump in the grid would move down and i will be able to keep fish and eggs seperate.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

If you having troubles now with where to put the eggs to hatch them, maybe not a good idea to do try right now, if your lucky and get a good batch to hatch and make it, your going to need a good size free tank just to grow out fry in.
if you wanna try it to get the hang of it, get a 2.5g or even a 10g tank and some meth blue, heater for it and a sponge filter and pump with just an airstone.
then pull the eggs and put in the hack tank.
But it may sound like they are freaking out inthe tank they are in with other fish before the male get s ahcnace to do his thing with the eggs,
Alot of breeders use 20g -30g tanks just for breeding a pair.
A lessor spawn could maybe be ok to grow out in a 30g, a good spawn will need a 55g minimun to grow out to selling sizes.
This should help you out a bit,
http://www.petfish.net/articles/Cichlids/angelfish.php


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

i am attempting to free up my 30g tank just as a start to see how well they do on their own in there. I am waiting for the fish in it to go to new homes or die off before i can do anything and I cant transfer them into my 60g because it is overstocked as it is!!


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.angelsplus.com/Breeding.htm


----------



## thenuggetuk (Jul 21, 2006)

hey. My angel fish laid last night i watched them, as usually my eggs dissapear...a few hours had gone and no fish were bothering them but a pleco was getting awfully close to finding them on the leaf....so me being me, made a divider with the plastic that used to go on top of my tank. 

The angels were happily still trying to guard their eggs...i thought everything was perfect and this time finally i would get some babies!!! 

Time for bed i turn the lights of and watch for a little bit longer....... To my horror the female turned on the eggs and started eating them!!! The male was trying his hardest to get her away but for some reason she was not happy!! I turned the light back on and she calmed down a little bit...I didnt want to risk her staying in so i put her on the other side of the divider where she started to protect.

I turned out the light and the male was doing his thing so i went to bed fingers crossed. I woke this morning to find the eggs are still there and the male is doing a fab job I now know why my eggs used to "disappear" and now know the female is a very bad mum even though she has had hundreds of eggs!!

Fingers crossed the male will still do his thing and we have fry!!!!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That's hecka exciting. I didn't realize you meant that the parents were still in there, I thought you meant that you separated the eggs and all other fish completely. I wonder if all females eat their eggs or if this female is just different from others.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try leaving the lights on for a couple days next time they spawn. I don't know why it helps, but what you describe is very common among substrate spawing cichlids. Maybes shes just trying to beat the pleco.


----------

